# My Best Friend Has IBS - How to Help?



## haileehenson (Jul 12, 2009)

My best friend has IBS, and I was wondering if anyone has any suggestions of how I can help? I have done a lot of research on it and I know that supposedly changing your diet, and reducing stress will help, but what about in the moment? She will get extreme stomach cramps (and other things) and when that happens I don't know what I can do to help reduce that in the moment. I really worry about her, and joined this forum in hopes that I would be able to get some ideas of how I can help. Thank you all for your time and suggestions!


----------



## Gassylassy (May 28, 2004)

In a lot of ways just sticking by your friend helps the most. I know it sounds very corny, but when you feel sick all the time, often you don't feel like going out or doing anything outside of your immediate comfort zone, even if you really want to. Being a good friend and sticking by your friend when she needs you the most, means quite a lot. It comes down to a personal thing for each individual as to what they want and need from people around them. For me personally, if I don't feel well, I hate it when people make a fuss over how I might be feeling. I would rather just carry on with whatever my plans are, or continue doing what I am doing when the moment strikes. What I always appreciate in my friends is that even though I sometimes have to cancel out on them last minute because I suddenly don't feel well, is that they keep calling, and always try to include me in the next thing. Your friend will need your support more then anything, but you will be best able to judge how you can do that for her.


----------



## outdoors geek (Nov 23, 2008)

The fact that you joined this website and are posting in this forum shows that you care about your friend. If I could give advice to my friends on how to help me, I would tell them:- if you have a party or get together, dont be insulted if I bring my own food- if we are out in public and you want to get fast food, I may have to go eat elsewhere. it's not that I'm trying to make things difficult, I just don't want to get sick- if we are in the middle of something and I run off suddenly, don't make a big scene and dont panic, I just need to get to a washroom fast- sometimes when we have plans but when we actually go to get together, I have to cancel because I don't feel well. I feel horrible for cancelling on you, but there's really nothing I can do.- also most of the time I'm in public hanging out with friends I like to be near a washroom. when we go on a trip somewhere, I like to know exactly where we are going and what time we will be there so if I dont't feel well I know where the nearest washroom is. I'm sure everyone else will add their own advice, but the best thing you can do is just be there for your friend. I have some really good friends that know about my IBS and are really understanding. Personally, I find that's the best thing.


----------



## LittleOne89 (Aug 7, 2009)

I think the poster before me covered mostly everything







When I get sick, I like to take my mind off of my stomach pains. Sometimes it helps, sometimes it doesn't. But for the times it does help, it's definitely appreciated lol so if your friend's at your house or something and gets sick, don't pester her obviously, but if she feels like she can stay and doesn't need to go home or something, try to keep her mind occupied by other things. Nothing too stressful but maybe play a game, look at books/magazines together, watch tv/movies, basically anything that might take her mind off her stomach.And definitely, if you guys go out somewhere, and you spot the bathroom (chances are, she's already spotted it and is trying to figure out the best route there lol), it's always greatly appreciated if the person with IBS is the closest to the bathroom lol For example, when I go to the movies, I like to pick an end seat. That way if I need to get out quickly, I won't bother too many people trying to climb over them lol Same thing with a restaurant. Let her sit on an end seat so she can slide out quick and easy without causing too much of anything that might be embarrassing.I think you're a great friend for joining the site and trying to help. That's really thoughtful of you. I hope your friend is doing well with her symptoms


----------



## sir_psycho_sexy_13 (Aug 16, 2009)

*do not*, under any circumstances, plan a surprise party, or surprise anything for that matter eg. i cooked you your favourite meal "great, i can almost see it in the toilet in an hour already". Also don't force her to do anything or make her feel guilty cos she doesn't want to go to a certain restaurant, bar etc. make plans well in advance and don't be surprised if they get slightly altered. But yeah you are indeed a great friend and she's very lucky to have you


----------

